# ,  / > Kenwood >  TM-221

## LML

,   *Kenwood TM-221* 145 .     .      9+.         ,    .    * ?*

----------


## er1ak

S=  - ,     S-9+,    ,  455.

----------

LML

----------


## LML

Kenwood TM-221   :

----------

